# where my NW 45 ladies at????



## K_ashanti (Oct 20, 2008)

just curious if you wear other foundations from other lines what  shades do you use for example i'm a 75 in MUFE velet mat & hazelnut in black opal that pretty much all i have tried cuz i keep going back to my NW 45 studio fix fluid!!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't use anything besides Studio Fix, sorry I'm of no help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was wearing the wrong shade for the longest time. Since 2004 I had been wearing NW43, and I always thought it looked wrong, but the next shade [NW45] looked too dark, so I was just like "f**k it". Then a few months ago I got tired of never feeling okay with the shade I was wearing, so I ordered NW45. It's been lovely since then LOL


----------



## gitts (Oct 20, 2008)

I use MAC Studio Fix as well.  Sorry.  I love the look and refused to go elsewhere.  However with all the talk about MUFE HD foundation, I am considering trying that when my studio fix is gone.  Which is when like in 3 years, this stuff lasts forever.


----------



## Lapis (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm no help either, the last thing I used besides MAC was Fashion Fair almost 6 years ago, lol I was a sable in their line.

Gitts how in the world do you get a bottle to last so long, I'm avg-ing 9-12 months on mine


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 20, 2008)

175 in MUFEs HD foundation 
MUFE Face and Body foundation in 44
might work for NW45.

(not sure)


----------



## Lovey99 (Oct 20, 2008)

I wear 80 in MUFE Mat Velvet
180 in MUFE HD Foundation
Clinique Stay Brandy
MAC MSF Deep Dark
MAC MSF Loose Deeper Dark
Prescriptives Virtual Matte Pressed Powder in Level 6


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 20, 2008)

In Prescriptives' All Skins Mineral Powder I am Level 5 Warm.  In their ready made shades I am Real Cocoa.  In their Traceless I am Level 6.


----------



## d n d (Oct 20, 2008)

I have been wearing Studio Tech in NW 45 for  a while.  It tends to be a little to creamy but it is the only makeup I have bought that I really felt matched and didn't break me out.

I am currently trying my hand at Iman Second to None Cream to Powder in Earth 3.  It's okay for the price but in my opinion it doesn't compare coverage wise to Studio Tech.


----------



## braidey (Oct 21, 2008)

I wear Earth 3--Iman Cream to Powder
Maybelline Dream Matte Mouse--Cocoa
Estee Lauder Individualist--Walnut
Fashion Fair--Pure Brown
Bobbi Brown--Walnut #8
Lancome--Suede 5n
Black Opal--Black Carob

My favorite of all these would be the Iman, it looks heavenly on the skin


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 21, 2008)

Where is Iman sold?

I've never seen it anywhere


----------



## Strawbrry75 (Oct 21, 2008)

I wear NW 45 as well, but in MUFE HD i use 177, in the studio mist mac i use deep. In the winter I can use NC 55 because my skin lightens


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 21, 2008)

Finally.. I thought us NW45s were an endangered species!

I use Studio Fix Powder/Fluid along with the NW45 concealer.. the one in the pot.
I have tried MUFE HD Foundation - I believe the shade was 175.  It's good but I always set it with the Studio Fix Powder.. 

I've been wanting to try Iman.. Clinique.. maybe one day.. but first MUFE HD Foundation please.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Where is Iman sold?_

 
 @ Target & Walgreens.


----------



## d n d (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Where is Iman sold?

I've never seen it anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The only place I found it in my city is Walmart.  Other than that I know it is sold online on Target.com and Walgreen's website.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Where is Iman sold?

I've never seen it anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's at my local Wal-Mart.


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Oct 24, 2008)

MAC Studio fix nw45
Mac select tint nw45
Mac studio tech nw45

I tried Black Opal foundation stick in hazelnut and it blended in well, but didn't give the coverage that a stick foundation should (for ex, it didn't cover my old acne marks, even when I tried to build the coverage on the marks).  However, one particular product from Black Opal that I do not recommend at all is their Total Coverage Concealing Foundation.  I got it in the hazelnut shade as well, but it was so orange that it made me look like a Oompa Loompa!  At one point I was looking at the Nixie foundation, but I'm paranoid about trying it since they don't have any stores in my area, and I would have to guess the correct shade from the website.


----------



## gitts (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_I'm no help either, the last thing I used besides MAC was Fashion Fair almost 6 years ago, lol I was a sable in their line.

Gitts how in the world do you get a bottle to last so long, I'm avg-ing 9-12 months on mine_

 
I am not sure how I manage.  My skin is pretty clear so I dont use much of any skin product.  I use MSF Deep Dark on most days and it does not seem to be moving.  I use Studio Fix for night outs or special occassions.  That is not moving either.  I have had them both for just over a year.  In fact in the last three years, I have not hit the pan on any of my makeup and still have not manage to use up any of my lipsticks. Weird, huh!


----------



## gitts (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_Finally.. I thought us NW45s were an endangered species!

I use Studio Fix Powder/Fluid along with the NW45 concealer.. the one in the pot.
I have tried MUFE HD Foundation - I believe the shade was 175. It's good but I always set it with the Studio Fix Powder.. 

I've been wanting to try Iman.. Clinique.. maybe one day.. but first MUFE HD Foundation please._

 
I have tried Clinique and really it was nothing to shout about.  They will have to improve their products for WOC to get me back there.  Heh, I moving to Toronto in January, from Barbados no less.


----------



## belle89 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm NW45 in Studio Fix Powder fdtn.

I currently use Sephora's Mattifying Powder fdtn in D65. I like it a lot.


----------



## K_ashanti (Oct 25, 2008)

i like MUFE but it does just as good as my studio fix fluid so i save my money, plus there isn't a sephora close tp me so i have to order it and pay shipping and handling and it ends being like 12 dollar more the my sff, plus i think its my best macth to date, i 've also tried clinque but i did not like it at all  i don't remember the shade tho


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 27, 2008)

NW45 in studio fix/fluid and concealer
deep dark in blot and msf
and earth 3 in Iman cream to powder foundation (my fav foundation!)


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Oct 27, 2008)

I finally decided yesterday to go ahead and order some foundation from Nixie.  It's going to be the full coverage foundation in tantone 7.


----------



## K_ashanti (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_NW45 in studio fix/fluid and concealer
deep dark in blot and msf
and earth 3 in Iman cream to powder foundation (my fav foundation!)_

 

i've been dying to try Iman line but i have to order have you tried the stick as well?


----------



## milamonster (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goldensunsetfl* 

 
_I finally decided yesterday to go ahead and order some foundation from Nixie. It's going to be the full coverage foundation in tantone 7._

 

i used to use nixie in tantone 7 but theyve changed thier formulas and it doesnt really suit my skintone. well the full coverage does but not the other cream foudnaiton. really weird, but now they ahve new cases and such, not the same formula i bough 2 year s ago...

mary kay-bronze 1


----------



## milamonster (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goldensunsetfl* 

 
_I finally decided yesterday to go ahead and order some foundation from Nixie. It's going to be the full coverage foundation in tantone 7._

 

i used to use nixie in tantone 7 but theyve changed thier formulas and it doesnt really suit my skintone. well the full coverage does but not the other cream foudnaiton. really weird, but now they ahve new cases and such, not the same formula i bough 2 year s ago...

mary kay-bronze 1


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_i've been dying to try Iman line but i have to order have you tried the stick as well?_

 
No actually I have yet. I do want to get that one for everyday use like when im going to school, the cream to powder gives me such a flawless look I use it for going out and when i wanna be extra. But i will try it soon and see...


----------



## K_ashanti (Oct 29, 2008)

oooh please update when you do try it!!!!


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_i used to use nixie in tantone 7 but theyve changed thier formulas and it doesnt really suit my skintone. well the full coverage does but not the other cream foudnaiton. really weird, but now they ahve new cases and such, not the same formula i bough 2 year s ago...

mary kay-bronze 1_

 
Thanks for the feedback.  I'm just looking for a foundation that's similar to Studio Tech, but at a lower price, and after reading some of the good reviews on Nixie, I thought it was worth a shot.   It's suppose to be arriving today, but if the formula or shade is off, it will definitely be going back, lol.


----------



## goldensunsetfl (Oct 30, 2008)

The Nixie foundation did come today and I tried it on, along with the other samples I asked for (I told the lady on the phone what Mac shade I was and she offered to send samples, so I requested the tantone 6 and 8, but they also included olive 3).  The weird thing is that one of the samples I made a guess on(tantone 6) was actually a match while the full size one (tantone 7) was too light.  I didn't even bother with the olive one and tantone 8 was a little too dark.  I'm going to wear it to work tomorrow to see how long it last or if it will change color.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_I have tried Clinique and really it was nothing to shout about.  They will have to improve their products for WOC to get me back there.  Heh, I moving to Toronto in January, from Barbados no less._

 
How bout we switch places?!

My father is from barbados.  I went there once to visit family a longg time ago.. man I wish I could afford to go again.


----------



## Lapis (Apr 5, 2009)

sorry had to bring back this old-ish topic, to make sure I wasn't nuts.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I wear 80 in MUFE Mat Velvet
180 in MUFE HD Foundation
Clinique Stay Brandy
MAC MSF Deep Dark
MAC MSF Loose Deeper Dark
Prescriptives Virtual Matte Pressed Powder in Level 6_

 
I'm sooo glad to see this post
I thought I was crazy today 177 which every one says is for nw45 looked like crap on me, I'm a 178 or 180 MUFE HD (need to play around with the samples and see which works best)


----------



## Lovey99 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_sorry had to bring back this old-ish topic, to make sure I wasn't nuts.



I'm sooo glad to see this post
I thought I was crazy today 177 which every one says is for nw45 looked like crap on me, I'm a 178 or 180 MUFE HD (need to play around with the samples and see which works best)_

 
I understand!  I went to Sephora thinking I was one color.  Even from the online guide, I did not think I was a 180.  The 178 was way too reddish/orangish.  I didn't blend correctly.  The 180 is just about perfect.  I am NW 45/47 (NW 46 would be perfect since I have to blend 45 and 47 together).


----------



## Lapis (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I understand!  I went to Sephora thinking I was one color.  Even from the online guide, I did not think I was a 180.  The 178 was way too reddish/orangish.  I didn't blend correctly.  The 180 is just about perfect.  I am NW 45/47 (NW 46 would be perfect since I have to blend 45 and 47 together)._

 
The mua at sephora gave me enough of each color for 2-3 applications each, today I wore 178 and it's nice, tomorrow will be 180.
I'm definately over mac foundation, I went walking, cooked everything with a full face that is not moving


----------



## machonesty (Sep 17, 2009)

maybelline min power liq foundation Dark 1 (now they have a 2 and 3)

Revlon ColorStay Cappucinno mix with Black Opal Truly Topaz (my old color, idk, i got darker lol)

i used to be nc 45 now im nw 45

I wanna try Black Opal in Bronze, I think that would be my shade
In Iman, I'm Clay 5 or Earth 1 according to the chart on her website

I really like Becca cosmetics as well, but very pricey


----------



## afulton (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm NW 45 in MAC
New Guinea-NARS Sheer Glow Foundation


----------



## sss215 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am only NW45 in studio fix powder.  Everything else is so different.  I am #80 in MUFE mat velvet.


----------



## MrsFen (Apr 22, 2013)

M.A.C. head. said:


> I was wearing the wrong shade for the longest time. Since 2004 I had been wearing NW43, and I always thought it looked wrong, but the next shade [NW45] looked too dark, so I was just like "f**k it". Then a few months ago I got tired of never feeling okay with the shade I was wearing, so I ordered NW45. It's been lovely since then LOL


  	I recently had the same issue.

  	First I used NW43, then an MUA told me I was an NC45. I wore that for many years (looked ashy in pictures ). Recently a MUA told me that I am more of an NW43 (again!) and then a few weeks later when I went to a MAC counter they told me that I am an NW45. We will see how this works out.


----------

